# nämlich



## LivLiv

Hola a tod@s soy nueva en el foro y necesito que porfavor corrijan mis traducciones. 

Ich mußnämlich sagen, dass ich dich ganz lieb habe und dich sehr vermisse. 

Tengo que decir, que te amo por completo (bastante) y te extraño mucho
 
Vielen dank!!!


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Hola!

Amar no quiere decir "lieb haben". "Ich habe dich lieb" se dice más entre amigos, sería como decir "te tengo mucho cariño a tí".
Amar significa "lieben", o sea, tendrías que decir "ich liebe dich" si te refieres a una relación de novios. "Ich hab dich lieb" transmite menos sentimientos.

Además yo diría "ich muss _dir_ sagen, dass...", porque te dirijes directamente a la persona.
Y por fin ni siquiera pondría la palabra "nämlich", a mi me parece mejor y más natural la frase así.


----------



## lazarus1907

LivLiv said:


> Hola a tod*o*s*:*
> 
> *S*oy nueva en el foro y necesito que po*r f*avor corrijan mis traducciones.


¿Desde qué idioma estás traduciendo?


----------



## Aurin

LivLiv said:


> Hola a tod@s soy nueva en el foro y necesito que porfavor corrijan mis traducciones.
> 
> Ich mußnämlich sagen, dass ich dich ganz lieb habe und dich sehr vermisse.
> 
> Tengo que decir, que te amo por completo (bastante) y te extraño mucho
> 
> Vielen dank!!!


 
Si te entiendo bien estás preguntando por la traducción del "nämlich". 
No hay equivalente, igual se puede traducir con: "Es que....."


----------



## LivLiv

Hi Aurin,
Vielen dank für deine Antwort!

Ich wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß

Bis zum nächstem mal!

liebe grüßen

LivLiv


----------



## Jiuman

Hola,

¿Cómo traduciríais concretamente esta palabra en este texto?

Generell kann man *nämlich *sagen, dass alte Menschen meistens weniger Schlaf brauchen.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola Jiuman:

Lo que pasa con todas estas partículas modales (de las que _nämlich _es una) es que puede resultar (muy) difícil transmitir lo que expresan en otros idiomas, y rara vez hay traducciones "concretas". Muchas veces expresan algo muy sutil, como por ejemplo la actitud de quien habla hacia lo dicho o algún otro aspecto relacionado.

Lo que hace _nämlich _es generalmente continuar o retomar un concepto que ya se mencionó o introdujo en la(s) frase(s) anterior(es) e introducir su elaboración.

De modo que, similar a las explicaciones que dieron respecto de la frase de más arriba, también para tu frase te propondría algo como 

_Y *es que* en general se puede decir que ...
*Es decir* que en general..._

O algo por el estilo, dependiendo del contexto concreto.


----------



## Jiuman

Sigianga said:


> Hola Jiuman:
> 
> Lo que pasa con todas estas partículas modales (de las que _nämlich _es una) es que puede resultar (muy) difícil transmitir lo que expresan en otros idiomas, y rara vez hay traducciones "concretas". Muchas veces expresan algo muy sutil, como por ejemplo la actitud de quien habla hacia lo dicho o algún otro aspecto relacionado.
> 
> Lo que hace _nämlich _es generalmente continuar o retomar un concepto que ya se mencionó o introdujo en la(s) frase(s) anterior(es) e introducir su elaboración.
> 
> De modo que, similar a las explicaciones que dieron respecto de la frase de más arriba, también para tu frase te propondría algo como
> 
> _Y *es que* en general se puede decir que ...
> *Es decir* que en general..._
> 
> 
> O algo por el estilo, dependiendo del contexto concreto.




Vielen Dank! 
Me ha quedado clarísimo.


----------

